# Forklift DC hydro-pump motor viability for EV application?



## k2nguru (Nov 15, 2016)

Has anybody used Forklift DC hydraulic pump motor for EV application? 

The one in mind is that particular motor from 'Advanced DC Motors':

http://www.trupar.com/advanced-dc-motor-pump-motor-p/av140-01-4003.htm










It has the following markings: 
12 - 24 Volt Dc; RATING - AU2500 4,5KW 20%
Class H

I would be greatful for any feedback. I have the opportunity to buy 2 of these for 500€ (only motors). Should I do it?
What kind of controller would i need to run 1 or 2 of those on a conversion project on Fiat 126?


Regards,
Simon


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Simon
There is a whole thread on this in the electric motors section - well worth a read BEFORE spending the money

Those motors could be used BUT there are some potential problems

(1) - The drive shaft - I suspect it has an internal spline drive - may be difficult to make it connect to your gearbox

(2) - only two terminals? - it may be a unidirectional motor - OK if it's the right direction!

(3) Pump motors are rated at a shorter duty cycle - in this case 20% - so it can deliver 4.5Kw but only for 1 minute then it would need 4 minutes rest

I'm pretty sure that it will be too small - generally a 9 inch diameter motor is about right

A 9 inch motor will weigh about 60Kg


----------

